# Eragon



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi ever one

TAWhatley & Trees Gray I know you two will love this 
picture of Eragon. It is my favorite Picture of my pigeons
besides the one of Pije on my avatar and you two are
right he is i nice looking bird. he says he likes getting his 
picture tacken.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

What a cutie pie. Don't you wish they would stay little and cute like that for just a _little_ bit longer??


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Yep! I love that picture! Very pretty and darling bird!  

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Vegeta, he is absolutely beautiful! I know you love him a lot. Thanks for the picture.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

ok here he is with his mom and dad


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Very nice family portrait! 

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Eragon is beautiful, and he is quite a little star! 

Thank you SO much for sharing him and your other beauties.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

I am happy you guys like him.
I love sharing my pictures of my babys.
thanks for the commet TAWhatley.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What a HANDSOME FAMILY!!

Those are super pictures! Eragon is such a cutie!

HUGS and SCRITCHES TO ALL...


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

thank you for the comment mr squeaks


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

What a beautiful family and Eragon is especially cute  I'd like to reach into my monitor and give his some scritches.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Pete Jasinski I will give him some scratches for you.
And mr squeaks I will give him your hugs to.

Guess what? My fantails I just got, just had there 
1st egg. So I may have more baby pictures for
you if they hatch.
I told you guys about Free Way and Mille my two
A.S.R.s that killed there 1st baby. Will they have an egg 
again. Do you guys thank I should let them try at being
parents again or take there eggs out?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

All three are darlings. 

Reti


----------

